
MP3 Is 25 Years Old - sharjeelsayed
https://hackaday.com/2020/07/27/mp3-is-25-years-old/
======
katzgrau
So much nostalgia. The era of Music Match, Winamp, Napster (and friends),
32-128mb mp3 players and CD-R drives. It was magical.

~~~
simzen85
And Foobar2k :D

~~~
katzgrau
Oh wow, foobar. I forgot that I converted to foobar for a couple of years
before streaming music became a thing.

I think I actually listened to a much wider variety of music back then. These
days I pretty much listen to the same Spotify playlists.

------
ringshall
Dating myself, but I remember the first time I heard about mp3s. In a school
trip, another kid told me that you could download songs in files that were
only a megabyte a minute. I was incredulous. Up until then songs were wav
files and video was in massive QuickTime files that took decaminutes to
download for tiny snippets. Turns out he was right though :)

~~~
katzgrau
Remember the first mp3 player you ever saw?

A kid in my middle school had one that ran on a single AAA battery. Mind
immediately blown.

Meanwhile I was carrying around a $20 CD player and a packet of CDs.

------
8bitsrule
Interestingly, it looks like Fraunhofer (much to its later regret) released
the first real-time MP3 player (didn't have to be decompressed first) in 1995:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WinPlay3](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WinPlay3)
... the only option until Nullsoft's 'WinAmp' came out in 1997.

------
ZinniaZirconium
No mention of Tom's Diner in the article?

